# mercer co



## ckc57

anyone finding any in mercer yet?


----------



## breezie5353

I'm just above you in Crawford and I haven't come across anything yet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ljmraysfan

I'm in Greenville and haven't found anything yet..... lots of looking so if they were up I think I would have stumbled across a few. If anyone wants to get together to pick let me know.


----------



## a_fuhs

the greencast model shows u guys r warmer near oh. border. ill b up nxt thurs - sun should b good


----------



## ljmraysfan

Found my first ones if the season today in Greenville near the old Werner's factory. They are up in mercer county. They were all about the size of my thumb. Anyone know if you can post pictures from your phone on this site?


----------



## ckc57

was out for a bit yesterday in gamelands. may apples starting to come up. saw alot of leaves and thats about it. gonna be warm next week hope that will help


----------



## jwann

I was hunting around Lake Latonka and have not seen anything yet. I think it's still a little too cool. I have not looked around apples yet. Going to try that next week.


----------



## jwann

I was hunting around Lake Latonka and have not seen anything yet. I think it\'s still a little too cool. I have not looked around apples yet. Going to try that next week.


----------



## breezie5353

Nothing but some dryad buds. ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ckc57

weather lookin good this week. got permission to look on some other land. good luck to all!!


----------



## a_fuhs

in jamestown this weekend fishing. i have some great spots up there ill keep yinz postd


----------



## breezie5353

Found 5 greys today under an elm. Very fresh. None of my other spots have popped yet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## a_fuhs

50 in jamestown went to diff spot got 4. its just startn up there. good pikn


----------



## ljmraysfan

found a very nice batch of approximately 30 blonde today. Largest was about 6 inches tall will make a great meal. Found them on the west side of Greenville around some dead Elms.


----------



## ljmraysfan

Found another 16 blondes all nice size 3 to 4 inches tall about 400 yards from the last patch I found. my wife found a beautiful cluster of pale Oyster mushrooms nearby that we added to our meal tonight. We celebrated our anniversary the same as we do every year with fillet and mushrooms.


----------



## a_fuhs

comin up thurs for the weekend. anyone been to pymy night fishn the last couple weeks?


----------



## John Schoen

ckc57 said:


> anyone finding any in mercer yet?


i gound alot a few weeks ago


----------

